# Destiny by Josh Sim 2013



## Stormy (3 Oct 2013)

Hi Guys....this is the post-dated journal of my tank "Destiny".

For the first time i tried scaping with "water" in the tank, all the hardscape (woods and rocks) and plants were being arranged with the tank full of water....very challenging but it somehow gives a "real time" impression of how the tank will look like, as sometime you realize that the layout looks different after you flood the tank with water, in this case, what you see is what you get at the end!


1st week - the water was very yellowish from the wood tannin. 

2nd week - water condition gets better. 

4th week - Tannin has gone. More foreground plants (JHG and HC) were planted. 

15th week - almost there....final shot was taken in the same week! 

some snap shot from the tank:













The tank in my living room... 

Final shot: 

thanks for viewing and hope you like it!

tank spec:

* 150x60x60
* 150W ADA MH x 3 (7-8 hours per day)
* Eheim 2217 x 3 unit
* CO2 - many many bps (LOL)
* fertilization: KNO3 + Seachem trace + Seachem Iron + ADA Step 2 (occasionally)
* Water Change: 1-2x per week 30%
* Plants - various moss and ferns, nana, HM, HC, JHG, Bucep, bolbitis, fissidens


----------



## Stormy (3 Oct 2013)

sorry for the mis-alignment....can't seem to fix it!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Oct 2013)

Hi Stormy, WOW Your Scape is Stunning  Congrats


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Oct 2013)

This is absolutely stunning! it has so many different viewing dimensions to it and focal points - really, really nice


----------



## Ady34 (3 Oct 2013)

Amazing aquascape Josh


----------



## Lee Sweeting (3 Oct 2013)

Wow! What an amazing scape.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (3 Oct 2013)

woah Josh very nice.
Congrats for your hard work mate !!!!!

cheers


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Oct 2013)

awesome tank.....how are you able to reach the back of you tank, I already have trouble with reaching mine (45 high 55 deep)


----------



## Lindy (3 Oct 2013)

WOW Absolutely stunning! I love all the different avenues, I could spend hours looking at this.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Oct 2013)

Wonderful. 

Thanks for sharing, Josh.

It's great to see how a master does it. I particularly like the tip about positioning hardscape underwater. I never thought of the different perspective vs dry scaping but of course you are right.

Oh, and welcome to UKAPS. Please stick around.


----------



## foxfish (3 Oct 2013)

Lovely, how do you get the C02 into the tank?


----------



## Andy D (3 Oct 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## TOO (3 Oct 2013)

Superb. Looks much bigger than 150 cm.

Thomas


----------



## Eboeagles (3 Oct 2013)

Wow indeed nothing much to add to everyone else's comments. It's simply breath taking


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Oct 2013)

Welcome to UKAPS Josh, what an amazing tank, inspirational stuff  congrats


----------



## Stormy (4 Oct 2013)

thanks guys.

Martin: yeah reaching the back of the tank is tough, we call it "washing armpit".....because literally that's what happen when we try to reach the deepest part of the tank! 

Foxfish: Co2 is injected througth an external inline reactor into one of the 3 filters.

George and Paulo....well...actually i'm a member of this forum for 4-5 years already, not really "newly registered" as my status stated! This is one of the most active aquascaping forum around so i always enjoy being here. But thanks for the warm welcome anyway!


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Oct 2013)

Stormy said:


> George and Paulo....well...actually i'm a member of this forum for 4-5 years already


The low number of posts kind of threw me off! lol  and since your last post of your tanks was in 2010 is more of a welcome back


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Oct 2013)

he Josh, it looks like your filter outlets are facing each other (at least the 2 on the front of the tank...couldn't see the 3th one)


----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2013)

absolutely stunning mate hope you stick around to help other people as you are obviously brilliant at this

Dean


----------



## Stormy (7 Oct 2013)

Hi Paulo and Dean...thanks...i'll be around! 

Hi Martin: i have 2 outlets and 2 inlets on the left side, 1 inlet and 1 outlet on the right side. although from the photo it may seems like the outlets are facing each other, but in fact they are not. i tried to position the outlets at different angle to get maximum flow coverage/distribution in the tank. Anyway, with a tank this dense, having some dead spot is inevitable, therefore 2x water change a week is needed to clean those accumulated dirts and to minimize the possibility of algae.


----------



## Martin in Holland (7 Oct 2013)

thanks for the information about your in- and outlets....


----------



## RolyMo (7 Oct 2013)

Hi josh 
Another wow what an amazing scape. Keep up the excellent work

My question is where did you get your inspiration from? Where there scenes/pictures that you used to recreate the scape?

Cheers
Roly


----------



## Stormy (8 Oct 2013)

Hi Roly...thanks!

yup i created this scape base on a drawing that i found on the net:




of course the final tank looks quite different from the original drawing but the main idea is to recreate the feeling of a mysterious forest!


----------



## Deano3 (8 Oct 2013)

unbelievably amazing mate 

Better than the pic lol
Dean


----------



## tim (8 Oct 2013)

You've captured your inspiration exceptionally well josh, I prefer your image to the original drawing  inspirational scape


----------



## Stormy (11 Oct 2013)

Thank you.
to be very honest...the final outcome is not really what i'm looking for as originally i intend to create something "darker"....but i'm not complaining.


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Oct 2013)

turn of the lights...


----------



## TOO (11 Oct 2013)

Stormy said:


> to be very honest...the final outcome is not really what i'm looking for as originally i intend to create something "darker"...


 
Actually, what really makes this scape work are the two "holes" that allow the background light to be seen. Perhaps I would have left the "path" free of plants. Being whiter it would have worked to create a powerful mirror effect of the background light. Hard to explain these thing in words, hope you see the point .

Thomas


----------



## parotet (25 Oct 2013)

Really incredible, probably one the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen.
I have saved the final pic in the "tank I want to do when I grow old" folder of my computer!


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (26 Oct 2013)

Incredible
Something to aspire to, thanks for sharing
May I ask, as you positioned the hardscape in the flooded tank, how had you attached the mosses to the wood prior to positioning, had you previously completed a dry start with this using the yoghurt / blended moss method?

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Orlando (26 Oct 2013)

There is nothing I can say that has not been said already. The tank is spectacular. The amount of hardscape and plants is really impressive to me the most.


----------



## Stormy (27 Oct 2013)

Hi guys, thanks again!

Pinkmummy: i'd position the wood underwater, once i think i've found the position i wanted, i'd take out the wood again and tied them with moss and put them back in. if i really wanted to tie some moss after everything is fixed, i will reduce the water to expose the wood. Nope...never try dry start method.

Thomas, Parotet and Orlando: thanks!


----------



## sanj (28 Oct 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! One of the best landscape executions I have seen. I love forest scapes anyway.


----------

